# AC propelled Kawasaki Teryx 750



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Interesting  - good luck with the project. 

The Teryx was originally 4WD; are you going to drive all four wheels?


----------



## Wess (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks! Yeah I plan on driving the front diff later on with a smaller motor, but for now just driving rear diff.


----------



## mkingham (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice touch painting the motor Kawasaki green!


----------



## Wess (Jan 8, 2019)

mkingham said:


> Nice touch painting the motor Kawasaki green!


Thanks! Yeah couldn’t help but to get in the Kawasaki spirit.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a 4 seat long travel teryx, and want to run a single motor with a shaft at both ends , I think the rotation should work like that to drive front and rear diffs.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

rancid0076 said:


> I have a 4 seat long travel teryx, and want to run a single motor with a shaft at both ends , I think the rotation should work like that to drive front and rear diffs.


Yes, in most vehicles (but who knows about ATVs) the front and rear shafts rotate in the same direction, so that would work.

The stock 4WD system normally allows the front axle to be disconnected for 2WD, to allow turning on hard surfaces. That suggests that when using one motor to drive both, there should be a disconnect for the front; if that isn't built into the front final drive unit, one would need to be added.


----------



## rancid0076 (Aug 2, 2012)

It does have a disconnect.


----------



## Wess (Jan 8, 2019)

rancid0076 said:


> I have a 4 seat long travel teryx, and want to run a single motor with a shaft at both ends , I think the rotation should work like that to drive front and rear diffs.


 That setup may work. I think the best approach would be to have two independent motors as front and rear wheels would experience different speed. That’s what my plan is to later add another smaller motor to drive front diff. Give it a try and good luck in your progress.


----------



## Wess (Jan 8, 2019)

Well I got my Huebner inverter tuned and my wheels are spinning! I decided to just build my own power stage and use the Prius inverter for another project.Yah! https://youtu.be/coKja6FYS14


----------

